# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Hỏi cách sử dụng cổng Alarm trên driver HBS86 của leadshine

## emptyhb

Sơ đồ như trên, em chưa biết đấu thế nào để nối nó vào với EStop.

Theo tài liệu thì bình thường nó mở, còn khi lỗi nó đóng. 

Em đã thử đấu 1 đầu 5v vào ALM+, ALM- đấu với Limit của BOB, nhưng thư kích lỗi thì không thấy báo limit gì  :Frown: 

Mong các bác trợ giúp

----------


## diy1102

Đầu còn lại limit của bob đã đấu với + 5v, và limit bỏ active đi.
Ps: mà k pải đấu alm+ với +5v thì pải.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## CKD

Quan trọng là trong cái BOB, E-Stop được xác lập active mức cao hay thấp, và tín hiệu đầu vào cần kéo lên V+ hay Gnd nữa à. Tùy vào yêu cầu đầu vào của BOB mà ta phải đấu nối thiết bị bên ngoài sao cho tương thích. Cái này nó phụ thuộc vào cái BOB, nên không biết BOB thì không biết phải đấu kiểu nào cho đúng.

Cách thử rất đơn giản. Đầu vào BOB cần nối V+ hay Gnd thì nó chuyển trạng thái. Từ đó quyết định đấu kênh arlam vào thế nào tính sau.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> Quan trọng là trong cái BOB, E-Stop được xác lập active mức cao hay thấp, và tín hiệu đầu vào cần kéo lên V+ hay Gnd nữa à. Tùy vào yêu cầu đầu vào của BOB mà ta phải đấu nối thiết bị bên ngoài sao cho tương thích. Cái này nó phụ thuộc vào cái BOB, nên không biết BOB thì không biết phải đấu kiểu nào cho đúng.
> 
> Cách thử rất đơn giản. Đầu vào BOB cần nối V+ hay Gnd thì nó chuyển trạng thái. Từ đó quyết định đấu kênh arlam vào thế nào tính sau.


Hiện tại bob (NC Studio) đang active ở mức cao bác CKD ơi.

----------


## emptyhb

Em mới đọc thêm tài liệu thì có đoạn như này: The HBS drives offers ALM (alarm) signal to indicate the error status. The HBS86 has the in-position (Pend+ / Pend-) to indicate the achievements of the target position. That is, the motor have been in the position you want it to be. These signals are OC (Open Collector) output and can sink or source 50mA current. 

Như vậy tín hiệu ra của nó là dạng Open Collector. Tới đây thì em chịu  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Bạn setting trong Mach3 thế nào không quan trọng. Quan trọng là test xem đầu vào hoặc sơ đồ đầu vào của cái BOB. Mà cái này nó không có chuẩn gì hết, mỗi người làm mỗi kiểu. Nhưng với cái sơ đồ trên thì hầu hết trường hợp đều chạy. Vậy thì việc phối ghép giữa BOB & Leadshine cũng như nút E-Stop là thế nào?

----------


## emptyhb

Hiện tại em đã có đấu 5 limit sensor cho các trục rồi, loại NPN. Hoạt động bình thường và nó đang active ở mức high.

Khi đấu thử cái này em đã gỡ bỏ các dây input limit cũ ra (vì nó không đấu song song được) để đảm bảo không có ảnh hưởng gì.

Em định ghép alarm của driver trục X với x limit, y với y limit và z với Z limit.

----------


## CKD

Dùng limit loại NPN thì là đầu vào bOB tích cực mức thấp. có thể đấu chung mấy cái output của sensor vào chung 1 input BOB
Giờ bạn thử chỉ nối hai dây ALM+ vào input, ALM- vào Gnd, bỏ luôn cái điện trở xem khi bình thường & alarm thì nó có đổi trạng thái không? Nếu không thì em cũng không biết đường nào mà lần  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

Báo cáo với các bác sau khi hỏi các bác trên đây và tham khảo google về Open Collector thì em thấy là mình đang bị thiếu 1 con trở mà tiếng anh gọi là pull up resitor (em không biết về điện nên chịu không biết gọi nó là gì)

Tiếp theo em kết nối driver với máy tình bằng cable rs232, dùng phần mềm Protunner, chỉnh tham số Fault Ouput về Active High (Cái này do cảm biến của em nó là NPN 3 dây, active High, sửa lại mục đích để đấu chung vào nhau)

Lưu tham số lại.

Coi khối Alarm vừa rồi là một khối giống cái cảm biến NPN hiện tại, Đấu nối tiếp thêm vào các limit hiện tại theo sơ đồ sau:


Kết quả: Em đã giải quyết được vấn đề. Cảm ơn các bác rất nhiều!

----------


## imechavn

> Hiện tại em đã có đấu 5 limit sensor cho các trục rồi, loại NPN. Hoạt động bình thường và nó đang active ở mức high.
> 
> Khi đấu thử cái này em đã gỡ bỏ các dây input limit cũ ra (vì nó không đấu song song được) để đảm bảo không có ảnh hưởng gì.
> 
> Em định ghép alarm của driver trục X với x limit, y với y limit và z với Z limit.


Nếu bác làm như vậy thì khi có lỗi rất khó phát hiện lỗi ở đâu, ở trục nào để xử lý.

----------


## solero

> Báo cáo với các bác sau khi hỏi các bác trên đây và tham khảo google về Open Collector thì em thấy là mình đang bị thiếu 1 con trở mà tiếng anh gọi là pull up resitor (em không biết về điện nên chịu không biết gọi nó là gì)
> !


"pull up resitor" nếu em không nhầm gọi là trở kéo. Nhiệm vụ của nó là làm cho cổng đó ở mức logic 1 hoặc 0 chứ không lơ lửng.




> Nếu bác làm như vậy thì khi có lỗi rất khó phát hiện lỗi ở đâu, ở trục nào để xử lý.


Em nghĩ con Driver nào lỗi nhòm trong tủ điện có đèn Alarm đỏ nhấp là biết chứ ạ?

----------


## nhatson

> Sơ đồ như trên, em chưa biết đấu thế nào để nối nó vào với EStop.
> 
> Theo tài liệu thì bình thường nó mở, còn khi lỗi nó đóng. 
> 
> Em đã thử đấu 1 đầu 5v vào ALM+, ALM- đấu với Limit của BOB, nhưng thư kích lỗi thì không thấy báo limit gì 
> 
> Mong các bác trợ giúp


cụ cho em sơ đồ ngõ vào của cụ, em vẽ luôn cho cụ cái kết nối với cổng alarm
có 2 cách kết nối với opto

1. là dùng cực C > cần có điện trở tải kéo lên nguồn, cục E nối GND
2. dùng cực E> cực C nói lên Vcc

----------


## CKD

Trong cái sơ đồ in/out của leadshine thì nó đã có điện trở kéo lên rồi đó mà.
Mà sao bác chủ lại dùng RS232 nhỉ?
Thường nếu dùng kiểu mạch hở NPN thì trong BOB đã phải có điện trở kéo lên rồi.

----------


## emptyhb

> cụ cho em sơ đồ ngõ vào của cụ, em vẽ luôn cho cụ cái kết nối với cổng alarm
> có 2 cách kết nối với opto
> 
> 1. là dùng cực C > cần có điện trở tải kéo lên nguồn, cục E nối GND
> 2. dùng cực E> cực C nói lên Vcc


Em lấy tạm cái sơ đồ trên mạng, BOB này là cái card PCI, phần IO của nó kéo dài ra ngoài để mình đấu nối như thế này

Bác nhatson xem có cách nào đấu chung vào các sensor hiện tại của em không nhé, em đang dùng loại npn, out ra vcc khi được kích hoạt





> Trong cái sơ đồ in/out của leadshine thì nó đã có điện trở kéo lên rồi đó mà.
> Mà sao bác chủ lại dùng RS232 nhỉ?
> Thường nếu dùng kiểu mạch hở NPN thì trong BOB đã phải có điện trở kéo lên rồi.


Em dùng cổng com để nói với driver, chỉnh lại tham số mặc định của nhà sản xuất.

----------


## nhatson

em ko dùng NC nên ko rỏ, khi active linmit, cụ nối chân Limit với GND hay 5Vcc, 
em nghĩ là nối với GND > nếu vậy, cụ nói chân AL+ của drive vào chân limit, chân Al- của drive nối vào GND của BOB

b.r

----------

emptyhb

----------


## CKD

Cái hình ở trên + thông tin dùng PCI port thì đoán già đoán non nó là NC-Studio card rồi. Cái này thì không có nhiều option để mà chọn lựa (hoặc nếu có mình mình không biết).
Mà nếu là NC-Studio thì không có ngỏ vào E-Stop. Các ngỏ vào limit còn là ngỏ vào cho Home. NC-Studio không có chức năng tự nhận biết chức năng input trong từng nhiệm vụ. Nên không thể dùng chung các input như trên Mach3. Hoặc nếu dùng chung thì chỉ còn limit, mất chức năng Home.
Nếu thông thường của NC-Studio thì các input sẽ active khi nối với ground. Vậy nên nếu dùng với sensor NPN là Ok, không cần phải pull up. Cũng theo lý thuyết đó thì bác nối cái ALM+ vào input, ALM- vào ground là được.

Bổ xung thêm cái diagram đấu nối của NC-Studio card (V5)


Hiện thì vận không xác định được bác chủ dùng cái CNC Control nào? BOB nào? Đấu nối cụ thể thế nào.. nên rất khó có thể hổ trợ một cách chính xác. Cũng như không thể tìm được đúng lý do tại sao mà không nhận tín hiệu input.

----------


## emptyhb

> Cái hình ở trên + thông tin dùng PCI port thì đoán già đoán non nó là NC-Studio card rồi. Cái này thì không có nhiều option để mà chọn lựa (hoặc nếu có mình mình không biết).
> Mà nếu là NC-Studio thì không có ngỏ vào E-Stop. Các ngỏ vào limit còn là ngỏ vào cho Home. NC-Studio không có chức năng tự nhận biết chức năng input trong từng nhiệm vụ. Nên không thể dùng chung các input như trên Mach3. Hoặc nếu dùng chung thì chỉ còn limit, mất chức năng Home.
> Nếu thông thường của NC-Studio thì các input sẽ active khi nối với ground. Vậy nên nếu dùng với sensor NPN là Ok, không cần phải pull up. Cũng theo lý thuyết đó thì bác nối cái ALM+ vào input, ALM- vào ground là được.
> 
> Bổ xung thêm cái diagram đấu nối của NC-Studio card (V5)
> ...
> 
> Hiện thì vận không xác định được bác chủ dùng cái CNC Control nào? BOB nào? Đấu nối cụ thể thế nào.. nên rất khó có thể hổ trợ một cách chính xác. Cũng như không thể tìm được đúng lý do tại sao mà không nhận tín hiệu input.


Em cũng có nói là dùng NCstudio rồi mà. Vấn đề của em đã được giải quyết, và thông báo với các bác từ mấy post trước (Post #9) vào ngày hôm qua.

Thấy các bác có post mới, em nghĩ có cách khác tối ưu hơn nên lại tiếp tục chủ để.

@Bác CKD: Em thấy bác nói NPN đấu trực tiếp vào NCstudio là được, nhưng sensor của em bình thường nó out ra 0v, khi bị kích hoạt nó out ra 5v (Nguồn cấp bao nhiêu nó out ra như thế) nên việc đấu
2,3 sensor trên một trục không đấu song song được, phải đấu nối tiếp. Hoặc là do em không rành vụ này, nên không biết có thể đấu song song bằng cách nào được không.

Em nói EStop thực ra là dừng lại khi có sự cố, do nó không còn cổng khác nên em đấu chung vào với limit của các trục, việc về Home vẫn bình thường, không vấn đề gì bác ạ.

----------


## CKD

Aha!
Do bài post phía dưới nên mình không để ý.
- Cái sensor của bác nó hơi khác loại thông dụng. Nếu là loại 3 chân thì chịu, nếu làl loại 4 chân thì thường nó cho phép đảo trạng thái.
Thường thì loại có pull-up là loại 4 chân hoặc sensor quang  :Wink: , một số tiệm cận cũ cũng thường có pull-up. Phần nhiều các sensor thông dụng mới ở thị trường là open-collector, giá cũng tầm 100K, chất lượng khá tốt.
- Việc nó có thể active lên +5 (Vcc) thì nó đã được pull-up rồi. Cái này thì không còn là open collector nữa. Như sơ đồ của cái leadshine thì mới đúng là open-collector.
- Nếu với cái sensor của bác thì không hiểu đấu nối tiếp là thế nào. Có thể dùng mạch opto kết hợp để chuyển về đúng open-collector hoặc có thể phối hợp với relay bên ngoài để đấu nối.

----------


## emptyhb

> Aha!
> Do bài post phía dưới nên mình không để ý.
> - Cái sensor của bác nó hơi khác loại thông dụng. Nếu là loại 3 chân thì chịu, nếu làl loại 4 chân thì thường nó cho phép đảo trạng thái.
> Thường thì loại có pull-up là loại 4 chân hoặc sensor quang , một số tiệm cận cũ cũng thường có pull-up. Phần nhiều các sensor thông dụng mới ở thị trường là open-collector, giá cũng tầm 100K, chất lượng khá tốt.
> - Việc nó có thể active lên +5 (Vcc) thì nó đã được pull-up rồi. Cái này thì không còn là open collector nữa. Như sơ đồ của cái leadshine thì mới đúng là open-collector.
> - Nếu với cái sensor của bác thì không hiểu đấu nối tiếp là thế nào. Có thể dùng mạch opto kết hợp để chuyển về đúng open-collector hoặc có thể phối hợp với relay bên ngoài để đấu nối.


Loại sensor của em 3 dây, 2 dây nguồn và 1 dây out. Đấu nối tiếp như hình sau bác ơi

----------


## CKD

Nối nối tiếp thế này, mình nghĩ không phải là mô hình đúng khi sử dụng sensor. Có thể sử dụng được đấy, nhưng độ chính xác & ổn định tì mình không chắc  :Big Grin:

----------

